# Warrington - Cheshire. Harris Hawk seen....



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Couldn't think where else to post this, but if anyone knows of a Harris Hawk that has gone missing in the Cheshire area, my brother spotted this yesterday not too far from Moore nature reserve....




















It was shielding a magpie on the floor that it had taken out, while he was walking his dog.

Hopefully it may help someone track it down.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

have you posted on the IFF? (Falconry Forum) i can cross post this thread if you like? does your brother know if it had anything attached to its legs? ideally a ring or anything that looks like a transmitter and leather straps?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> have you posted on the IFF? (Falconry Forum) i can cross post this thread if you like? does your brother know if it had anything attached to its legs? ideally a ring or anything that looks like a transmitter and leather straps?


Hiya,
No. I'm not on the falconry forum but feel free to spread the word....
I can send pics if you let me know an address. I asked about anything attached but he said it didn't have anything obvious.
All he said was it was not bothered by his presence, it was just protecting the magpie from his dog and looked quite relaxed.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Hiya,
> No. I'm not on the falconry forum but feel free to spread the word....
> I can send pics if you let me know an address. I asked about anything attached but he said it didn't have anything obvious.
> All he said was it was not bothered by his presence, it was just protecting the magpie from his dog and looked quite relaxed.


il see if i can post something on there : victory:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

do you have an idea where exactly it was spotted? sorry for all the questions :blush:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I know an adult female escaped from the same town as me a couple off years ago so it might be that one as it's not too far away


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One of these was seen in the Wigan area trying to attack pets in a built up area. Someone said it was female due to the photo posted of it sat on a garden wall.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> do you have an idea where exactly it was spotted? sorry for all the questions :blush:


Pmed you.
Not sure how much these guys move around but it's been a week now.....
It was just off the Walton/Chester road area in Warrington somewhere, that's all I know.


----------

